# buy the case store



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

found a place that carries fels soap and octagon soap buy the case. fels is 1.29 per bar octagon is .79 a bar. do these seem a fair price? I like octagon but can't find any more.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I just saw fels for 1.79/bar at my local store, so 1.29 would seem a good price to me. I've never heard of the octagon....

Edited to add:
Is this an online store that sells by the case? And if so, could you post a link?


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

the web site link is below. they seem to sell many different things
BuyTheCase: Warehouse shopping for grocery, personal care, cleaning, office supplies, plus more


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

octagon soap is an old fashion lye soap. you can leave the bar in water and still will not go soft on you. my familiy has used it for all kids of skin rashes such as poison ivy. even used it to soak baby diapers in.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Price be bout rite, I get it at our Walmart fer the 1.29 fer Fels.


----------



## prairie (Jun 11, 2011)

Our Walmart has the Fels for $.97.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

My walmart doesn't carry Fels. Only place in town I can find it is the Ace Hardware affiliate, and it is more like 2 dollars a bar. I say get it and put it up.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

our Meijer and walmart have fels at $1.29 a bar.. I wish we Zote around here... great smell and it is a cloth washing soap too. kinda citrusy lime smell.. But I love the fels smell too. my wash comes out really clean and fresh with the home made laundry soap.


----------

